# Who all is stoked for the Legend of Korra premier tonight?



## fizzypopfox (Jun 27, 2014)

The answer should be everyone, because this season looks hella cool. We finally get to see more of the Avatarverse than Republic City and the poles. Spirits errywhere! Etcetera! 

For discussion's sake, what are your hopes and dreams for this season? I'm looking forward to (hopefully) more character development for Mako and Bolin and more first-season style badassery from Lin.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 27, 2014)

I completely forgot to watch the second season. XD I only saw like, 4 episodes of it and then forgot to keep up with it. Oops. I should probably do that.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 27, 2014)

Zenia said:


> I completely forgot to watch the second season. XD I only saw like, 4 episodes of it and then forgot to keep up with it. Oops. I should probably do that.



You definitely should! It's delightful. A bit political, but still really good.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm hoping for something better than season 2...but really I think it'll have a few good moments and a lot of more forgettable ones. Just like Korra in general.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm hoping for something better than season 2...but really I think it'll have a few good moments and a lot of more forgettable ones. Just like Korra in general.



I would disagree about the majority of Korra being forgettable. I know there is a lot of angst among the fandom because it doesn't follow the same formula as TLA, but I've found the politics, backstory, and overall feel of the show to be really interesting. It's definitely aged with its audience and I think that can get boring for some people. Plus they haven't had nearly the amount of time TLA had for character development. One plot arc over three seasons is of course going to have more room for development than all of the turmoil the 'verse is facing now. I love the villains and the plot and I really like that they are taking it a whole different direction (and that the events of the season 2 finale actually concretely severed most ties to TLA). These are my thoughts, but I know a lot of people disagree. And that's fineee.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, of course people will disagree. That's the fun of it. 

I just felt all of season two was rushed, that some characters seemed totally useless the entire time (rich girl whose dad was a traitor is one...I'd look up her name but I think I'm proving my "forgettable" point here), and really think about the villians. 

How many are that well done? Amon was. And so was Varrick. (And let me take a small minute to emphasis how much i really, really, really love Varrick. Totally never saw his heel turn coming, and dorkgasmied at the idea of a comic relief being a major villian.) 

But Korra's evil uncle? Fuck that character. I'm gonna revive the evil spirit of hatred/chaos..._*CUZ*_!!!  So boring. 

And I don't want to get too nitpicky but the spirits inhabiting the earth was just too much. Far too much. Like..."fuck everything you ever understood about the importance of the avatar just because we ran outta ideas" too much. 

Korra is just a lot of wasted potential. They really should have slowed down and thought the series out more.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Well, of course people will disagree. That's the fun of it.
> 
> I just felt all of season two was rushed, that some characters seemed totally useless the entire time (rich girl whose dad was a traitor is one...I'd look up her name but I think I'm proving my "forgettable" point here), and really think about the villians.
> 
> ...



I definitely agree that taking their time would have made a huge difference in the quality of the show. Why they thought they could get away with a 13 episode mini series and NOT be asked to keep going is beyond me. I also really wish Eska and Desna (the names you were looking for) were more developed because they could have been really cool. Maybe we'll see more of them in season 3? Also yes yes yes Varrick is by far the best character that has come out of this show. I would follow that man to hell and back. 

All that said, I think they've done ok given the amount of episodes they were told to cram everything into. Unalaq was a bit bland, but you have to admit the GIANT SPIRIT FIGHT was at least cool to watch. And I like the fact that they turned everything fucky at the end. I think the point is to say "THIS IS A DIFFERENT SHOW NOW DEAL WITH IT" and play with what else the Avatar can do besides bend stuff, save the world, rinse and repeat. 

There is a lot that could have been done better, but that can be said about any show. All in all I love this biz and can't wait to cram more of it into my brainholes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2014)

I havnt touched a Zelda game since it came out on NES with that shiney gold cartridge.
Edit-LOL, oops. Totally misread the title, I read "The Legend of" and assumed it was about Zelda. Im in derp mode today.

Anyway I have no idea what Korra is.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I havnt touched a Zelda game since it came out on NES with that shiney gold cartridge.
> Edit-LOL, oops. Totally misread the title, I read "The Legend of" and assumed it was about Zelda. Im in derp mode today.
> 
> Anyway I have no idea what Korra is.



Go home Batty, you're drunk.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2014)

fizzypopfox said:


> Go home Batty, you're drunk.


Nope, cant drink at work.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Nope, cant drink at work.



Dang. I'm sipping some Angry Orchard while I twiddle my thumbs and wait for my cartoons. Livin' that sweet adult life.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 27, 2014)

I missed some of season 2. So I'm on the fence about watching the premiere tonight. I'm excited though. Will record it on DVR at the very least.

May watch it, may wait until I have season 2 on bluray.

I love The Legend of Korra though. Its so pretty to look at, and I love how extremely story oriented it is. No useless episodes. No training arcs(for the most part) or episodes of traveling. Romance...politics....I love it.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 28, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I missed some of season 2. So I'm on the fence about watching the premiere tonight. I'm excited though. Will record it on DVR at the very least.
> 
> May watch it, may wait until I have season 2 on bluray.
> 
> I love The Legend of Korra though. Its so pretty to look at, and I love how extremely story oriented it is. No useless episodes. No training arcs(for the most part) or episodes of traveling. Romance...politics....I love it.



Yessss. People complain a lot that LOK lack's the whacky, light-hearted adventure feel of TLA. But these kids are older, and the world is pretty fucked up for them right now.

Also, if you didn't see the premier, I highly recommend. There is some wicked awesome stuff going on this season. More intense politics, new bad guys, Korra and Asami are getting along (I'll ride that ship to my grave). Good stuff.


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd like the show a whole lot better if they quit saying stuff like "dude" and "bro." Just doesn't seem to fit with the setting. I'd also really, _really_ like it if they dropped all the romance stuff.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 28, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> I'd like the show a whole lot better if they quit saying stuff like "dude" and "bro." Just doesn't seem to fit with the setting. I'd also really, _really_ like it if they dropped all the romance stuff.



From what I notice it's pretty much just Bolin and Mako using that kind of language, and their dynamic is very bro-dude. But I get your point, sometimes the writing suffers from "kids' show" syndrome. 

The romance, eh, I could take or leave it but for the most part it doesn't bug me. It's a lot of fan service and really, at the age the characters are at, bangin' is on the forefront of their minds so things are bound to get sticky (heh). I just really hope Mako and Korra don't get back together. They never made sense anyways.


----------



## rjbartrop (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone's heard when it's showing in Canada?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2014)

fizzypopfox said:


> Dang. I'm sipping some Angry Orchard while I twiddle my thumbs and wait for my cartoons. Livin' that sweet adult life.


I normally don't enjoy hard cider, but I tried a couple pints of Angry Orchard at Buffalo Wild Wings earlier this month. To be honest I thought it was pretty damn good. Wasn't as sweet as a lot of ciders I've tried, a bit tart but I prefer that in that type of drink.




Wolveon said:


> I'd like the show a whole lot better if they quit saying stuff like "dude" and "bro." Just doesn't seem to fit with the setting. I'd also really, _really_ like it if they dropped all the romance stuff.


Oh geez if thats the case in this show it makes me want to avoid it like the black plague. Living in SoCal I hear those two words far to often that it makes me want to pierce my eardrums with a rusty railroad spike. I swear some of the people I talk to every other word they shit out their mouth is either "dude" or "bro" with a whole lot of "fuckin" or "fuck" in between.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 30, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I normally don't enjoy hard cider, but I tried a couple pints of Angry Orchard at Buffalo Wild Wings earlier this month. To be honest I thought it was pretty damn good. Wasn't as sweet as a lot of ciders I've tried, a bit tart but I prefer that in that type of drink.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez if thats the case in this show it makes me want to avoid it like the black plague. Living in SoCal I hear those two words far to often that it makes me want to pierce my eardrums with a rusty railroad spike. I swear some of the people I talk to every other word they shit out their mouth is either "dude" or "bro" with a whole lot of "fuckin" or "fuck" in between.



Strongbow is also pretty good if you don't like ultra sweet. Woodchuck is the sweetest I've had. I prefer a craft beer over a cider, but they're pretty rad in the summertime when it's nasty hot out.

...I started saying "bro" ironically a few years ago and now it's just part of my vocab. Loloops. And seriously, there is not nearly as much of the brodude language as Wolveon made it out to be. I think it happened in one conversation in the premier? Definitely not pervasive in the writing overall. So don't let that be the reason you don't watch it!


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 30, 2014)

not me b/c
1. It's based on avatar the dumbbender
2. I haven't had tv in years
3. I still wouldn't watch it if I had tv
4. I'm more hyped for another rockcock64 or shmorky+lowtax let's play or whatever cool vids my youtube subscriptions will make than a cartoon
5. Youtube > tv


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 30, 2014)

fizzypopfox said:


> Strongbow is also pretty good if you don't like ultra sweet. Woodchuck is the sweetest I've had. I prefer a craft beer over a cider, but they're pretty rad in the summertime when it's nasty hot out.
> 
> ...I started saying "bro" ironically a few years ago and now it's just part of my vocab. Loloops. And seriously, there is not nearly as much of the brodude language as Wolveon made it out to be. I think it happened in one conversation in the premier? Definitely not pervasive in the writing overall. So don't let that be the reason you don't watch it!


It's not saturated with brodude language, they just use it a few times in the first season and a couple of times in the second. Still kind of annoying, though.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jul 1, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> not me b/c
> 1. It's based on avatar the dumbbender
> 2. I haven't had tv in years
> 3. I still wouldn't watch it if I had tv
> ...



Well that's just like, your opinion man.


----------

